# Never Been a FAN of:



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

Ive been reading the all the threads lately and realized i dont like a bunch sticks that everyone else likes. So i hopes this thread takes off. 

I have never been a fan of: the rocky patels.... sorry petelicans


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Flor de Olivas. I guess the maduros are ok, but I really dislike all the rest.


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

Anything maduro. yuck.


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

La Aroma de Cuba (they gotta be kidding)


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

Anything made more for strength than overall taste/balance.
Has anyone ever tried an "AZ" cigar? Ewwww. Add that to my list.
Other than that, haven't met too many that I actually didn't like.


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

I never liked the Casa Torano.



Shawn


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

Not a huge fan of Padrons honestly. The ones ive had have just been too one sided for me


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

I haven't liked any camacho.


----------



## al two (Jul 7, 2005)

ShawnP said:


> I never liked the Casa Torano.
> 
> Shawn


:tpd:

just awful in my mind.


----------



## RockyP (Aug 31, 2006)

zemekone said:


> Ive been reading the all the threads lately and realized i dont like a bunch sticks that everyone else likes. So i hopes this thread takes off.
> 
> I have never been a fan of: the rocky patels.... sorry petelicans


rocky patel's are by far my favorite stick. construction os flawless, burn perfect. cant get any better than that


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Any Perdomo
Most RP's (90's 92's suck, SG ok)
Anything NC that bears a cuban name
Puros Indios 
Fighting Cock


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

al two said:


> :tpd:
> 
> just awful in my mind.


see now these are one of my fav smokes. Different strokes for different folks I suppose.


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

carbonbased_al said:


> Puros Indios
> Fighting Cock


:tpd:


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

zemekone said:


> Ive been reading the all the threads lately and realized i dont like a bunch sticks that everyone else likes. So i hopes this thread takes off.
> 
> I have never been a fan of: the rocky patels.... sorry petelicans


:tpd: Just not the experience I'm looking for when I light up a cigar.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Corona Gigante said:


> :tpd: Just not the experience I'm looking for when I light up a cigar.


Yea, i'm not sure why people go gaga over RPs. Young ones taste like freshly cut grass.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

The Yankees...

Didn't like Perdomos


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

64 padron anni naturals.......ever
rp sun grown....not a fan at all

scottie


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> Any Perdomo
> Most RP's (90's 92's suck, SG ok)
> Anything NC that bears a cuban name
> Puros Indios
> Fighting Cock


Forgot about Perdomo *shudder* (one of those things you block out of your memory, I guess)

I can't stand Puros Indios now, but I liked them ok maybe eight years ago.

As far as non-Cuban Partagas go, the only ones I don't hate are the Black series. I think that the non-Cuban ERdMs can be pretty good, but I don't really like any other brands.

I like the Edge on occasion, but I'm not a huge fan of the rest of the RP offerings.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

croatan said:


> I can't stand Puros Indios


That was gonna be MY answer!


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Padron Anni 64 - just didn't do anything for me despite all the hype I had heard....sorry Hydrated. 

KASR


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

kheffelf said:


> I haven't liked any camacho.


Crap! Can't remember if I sent you any...I don't think I did tho. 

KASR


----------



## Liquidtensi0n (Jul 8, 2006)

NC RyJs... all dog rockets as far as I'm concerened. If I have a good one, I'll be slightly less critical.


----------



## Jason Love III (Apr 30, 2005)

croatan said:


> Forgot about Perdomo *shudder* (one of those things you block out of your memory, I guess)


:tpd: Just one of those things I guess. I haven't had a Perdomo that did anything for me. They just have a weird taste. The Perdomo ESV 1991 Imperio maduro was ok, but still had a weird flavor. I haven't smoked one since. I have yet to try an Edge, but the last Rocky Patel I had was a Sungrown robusto after reading some reviews about a month ago and I thought it tasted like dirty tree-bark. Go figure...:2


----------



## al two (Jul 7, 2005)

Liquidtensi0n said:


> NC RyJs... all dog rockets as far as I'm concerened. If I have a good one, I'll be slightly less critical.


i've had only one good one. petit numero dos in the tubo. loaded with plume and it was delicious. all others i've encountered just are sub par, i believe.


----------



## Scimmia (Sep 22, 2006)

Wow, I'm suprised how many people don't like RPs, they're my favorite so far.

As far as don't like, I'd have to say Padron at this point, but I'll have to try another one at some point, I don't completely write off a smoke from one bad experience.


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

carbonbased_al said:


> Anything NC that bears a cuban name


That too!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

pnoon said:


> That was gonna be MY answer!


PI's real bad. I punished myself and smoked half a one that was like 3 years old after the Yanks lost. Still bad after all those years


----------



## PUFFNMO (Mar 14, 2006)

I didn't like the Opus X I smoked a few weeks ago. Made me feel sick actually. Got a few in the humi, maybe try another in a year or two... Larry.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

PUFFNMO said:


> I didn't like the Opus X I smoked a few weeks ago. Made me feel sick actually. Got a few in the humi, maybe try another in a year or two... Larry.


Or send the rest to me! 

KASR


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> PI's real bad. I punished myself and smoked half a one that was like 3 years old after the Yanks lost. Still bad after all those years


I'm still trying to figure out if I had no taste buds back when I liked them or if the blends have changed.


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

Liquidtensi0n said:


> NC RyJs... all dog rockets as far as I'm concerened. If I have a good one, I'll be slightly less critical.


My thoughts exactly. Haven't smoked a good one yet.


----------



## dagrinch (Oct 26, 2003)

Never really cared for Baccarats. Just never got into them.

Grinch OUT!!!


----------



## xxwaldoxx (Apr 2, 2006)

La Aroma de Cuba
Perdomo (have only liked the Lot 23)
Leon Jimenese (sp)


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

How can I forget the Don Diego I smoked months back? nasty


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

I can't believe everyone is hating on Perdomo!....my addy is......

I have never been a fan of CAO Criollo....Had 2 ....didn't like ..(From Thompson days though)


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Most Toranos
El Rico Habano
Gispert
Gran Habanos
LVH


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

All Toranos except '59 Silver
Padron '64's
LAdC


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

NC Montecristo's and Cohiba's

Almost any fuente, especially the Don carlos and the Hemingways.

Padilla Miami 8/11 - way too strong for me.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

croatan said:


> I'm still trying to figure out if I had no taste buds back when I liked them or if the blends have changed.


They look as bad as they smoke.


----------



## Jason Love III (Apr 30, 2005)

mmblz said:


> Gran Habanos


Forgot about those. Blech...


----------



## KingMeatyHand (Mar 21, 2004)

CAO Brazilia - if you could smoke 14KHz, this is what it'd taste like
Padron (regular line) - used to like them, find them boring as hell to really bad now
FdO - these things absolutely suck
RyJ (Cuban) - meh, maybe I'll try more later.

Tastes can differ quite a bit.


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

carbonbased_al said:


> They look as bad as they smoke.


WoW... there is alot of JUNK that i totally forgot about...


----------



## homeless_texan (Sep 11, 2005)

Any and all Macanudos. They just taste bad to me.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

homeless_texan said:


> Any and all Macanudos. They just taste bad to me.


:r I forgot those were considered cigars.


----------



## tiptone (Jul 30, 2006)

croatan said:


> Forgot about Perdomo *shudder* (one of those things you block out of your memory, I guess)


Try one of the Lot 23s, had one last weekend that was pretty good and I'm generally not a fan of a natural wrapper.

Personally, anything from the Arturo Fuente Gran Reserva line in a natural wrapper. The sun growns and maduros have been tasty but I haven't found a natural I've liked yet. The natural 858 was OK but I won't be going back for more.


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

I agree with a lot of peoples opinions on here..

NC RyJ's
Padron
RP 90&92
Puros Indios..

The list goes on


----------



## Grownassman (Sep 21, 2006)

Thompson branded cigars


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Grownassman said:


> Thompson branded cigars


MMM, the Ts flagship brands u


----------



## punch (Mar 5, 2005)

I've never been a fan of . . . 

Anything with the word Fuerte or Ligero in the name.

Anything made for Thompsons.

Non-Cuban Partagas (have not had one I've enjoyed yet).

Most Maduros.


----------



## Cigar Hound (Feb 8, 2006)

Never have liked any of these:

Perdomo
RyJ non-cuban
ACID
any flavored cigar


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Thompson and La Gloria Cubana (non R Series)...


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

I'll jump on the Perdomo ban wagon. I am also not a big fan of of NC Cohibas or RyJs. I will never ever give another Don Diego a chance. Everyone I have ever had tasted like a dog terd(Not taht I know what a terd tastes like) I too have yet to be impressed by an Opus. Maybe after giving the one I have some time I will change my ways but until then, I'll gladly put that money toward a cheaper and better tasting stick!


----------



## TU09 (Mar 26, 2006)

Can't Stand:

NC RyJs
NC Montecristos
Anything Drew Estate
Most Toranos
Most RPs
Onyx Reserve
Macs

I do enjoy several Perdomos, however, especially the Perdomo 2 (squared) line.


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

Torano Exodus Silver


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

Call me crazy, but I'd like to add both anything Monte or Partagas to the list.
Monte's have an odd, 1-sided flavor to me while Partagas are just very one dimensional. I have some PSD4's and PSP2's ageing which I will not have to hold myself back one bit from trying before they're well good and aged.
Shrug?!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

audio1der said:


> I have some PSD4's and PSP2's ageing which I will not have to hold myself back one bit from trying before they're well good and aged.
> Shrug?!


I'll join you on that one. PSD4 doesn't do anything for me, PSP2 better. But not by much.


----------



## Four2 (Apr 12, 2006)

I have yet to find anything by CAO that I have liked.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Most Perdomo's and most Fuente's.


:ms NCRM


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Most General products and green label Fuentes. Have always hated Perdomo products, but have to agree the Lot 23 is a decent smoke.


----------



## niterider56 (Jun 30, 2006)

Can't stand any thing from Gurhka. About the only Nc's I like are some of the Padron, Fuente, Tatuaie and La Aurora products.


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

I lean more to Nic's. Liked Trinidad....Not a fan of AF and definately not a Sancho Panza....I gagged on the Panza. La Gloria Cubana has had bad draw recently.


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

zemekone said:


> Ive been reading the all the threads lately and realized i dont like a bunch sticks that everyone else likes. So i hopes this thread takes off.
> 
> I have never been a fan of: the rocky patels.... sorry petelicans


Gabe (as of last Saturday Night ) :bx

Gabe
"Rob, your supposed to give me one 8-9-8 EVERYTIME I see you "  :r

Rob


----------



## bigALemos (Jun 1, 2005)

flor de oliva, my step dad loves em and personally i can't really stand em


----------



## MisterSurgery (Aug 20, 2006)

Rocky Patel Sungrowns. I hate them like I hate Paris Hilton.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Pepin Garcia's can't see what everyone is raving about, those and Java Wafe's (those taste like I am smoking pot pourri)


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

I have not been a fan of Alec Bradley Medalist or the K. Hansotia East India Ltd.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

donp said:


> I have not been a fan of Alec Bradley Medalist or the K. Hansotia East India Ltd.


I am going to have to second the medalist, it was awful.


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

Wow, a very varied profile of tastes from everyone. 

Personally, just about anything Fuente, CAO, and of course just about anything Thompsons puts out.

I do enjoy some of the RP stuff as well.

Wide variety as to what I do like, just depends on the moment.


----------



## stashu (Aug 12, 2006)

Green label Fuente,
CAO,
Acid,
&
OpusX on an empty stomach.:hn


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

Never been a fan of Drew Estate, especially the Acid line. Hate to say it, but their initial Acid stogie idea was pretty much "taken" from Lars Tetens back in the '90s, and I havent liked most of the Drew Estate cigars that I have tried.

This is not to say I wouldnt give them another chance, or try others that I have not yet had.


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

Wow ... it would be a pretty long list. I guess I'm too picky ... a few that come to mind

Puro Indio
Not a big fan of Fuente ... like some Ashtons
Padron ... just don't do anything for me

And this nasty stick called , I think ... 1876.


----------



## OB1 Stogie (Sep 29, 2006)

WOW..I cant get over all the hate for RP and Monte. I must be in the minority. As far as my shite list, I'm gonnna have to go with:

Opus X - Dont believe the hype!!!
CAO 
H Upman
Partagas - More hype
Zino - Over priced and over hyped.


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Never been a big fan of the Puros Indios myself.
Scott


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Marlboro


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

I hate Swisher Sweets............. oh, wait, you meant _real _cigars. In that case, I didn't like the 1 La Gloria Cubana I had. The draw was terrible and it burned far too hot. I guess I'll have to try some more, I guess.


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

Here goes...

Pretty much anything made by altadis and general (with the exception of some hdms and monte whites)

La flor ligero and double ligeros (unless it's the esepecial with the oscuro wrapper)

CAO's (still have yet to try one i like)

PSD4's (yup, every one i've had has been flat)

Padrons thousand lines (2-6000)


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

I know some would disagree, but for me the Partagas Black was one stick I couldn't finish if I was paid (well, it depends how much  ) I read in a review that it tasted like a burning tire. BINGO! 
There are others but that is numero uno.


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

Any RP EDGE . I won't buy anything called a Don whatever with the exception of a Fuente . Never been a fan of anything Drew Estate - the Acid line just makes me stay well clear of them . I've never been a fan of whatever one of my co-workers smokes , smells like he's smoking a bar of soap . I tried to give him an LGC Serie R #6 natural once , he said " Oh no , your not getting me hooked on that good stuff " . :hn Also I've never liked anything from Torano .


----------



## sspolv (Dec 26, 2005)

I really can't do any Padrons. They just seem so harsh with discordant tastes to me. Of course, I don't have a palate as fine as some (read:most) of the gorillas here at CS, but I just can't do 'em. That and any Macanudo. It's like walking into an old house, attic, or museum, and taking a breath. Its like musty, stale air.


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

gorob23 said:


> Gabe (as of last Saturday Night ) :bx
> 
> Gabe
> "Rob, your supposed to give me one 8-9-8 EVERYTIME I see you "  :r
> ...


Rob, i just want the DCELs... yes everytime i see u!


----------



## jinny (Sep 30, 2006)

interesting thread.

I'm okay with most large RG Fuentes... so so on the Short Story that everyone seems to like.
and Mac Hyde Parks are on the bland side, but smokable for me.
havent' had too many Padrons, but so far it's been hit or miss... with more misses... most people here seem to like 'em... I like the look and smell of them but the smoking has been so so... go figure...
love RP vints...


----------



## hoosier (Jul 3, 2006)

Cuesta Reys. I've tried four different ones and haven't liked any of them.


----------



## Sigarz (Jul 29, 2006)

A. Fuente curly head are by far the most horrible cigar Ive ever had, after the initial start and 3 puffs into it I had to toss it. maybe it was a bad one but im reluctant to try another.


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

Most any cigar with Honduran tobacco ... just too leathery tasting for me. 

OpusX ... expensive and unbalanced strength vs flavor

Zino ... priced way off the scale + wierd flavor profile

Bolivar, Cuaba, Partagas, Vegas Robaina ... too strong for me


----------



## Simon Templar (Aug 7, 2006)

Nothing at all from Drew Estate or Macanudo. Definately disliked the A. Fuente curly head. Hmmm. Have also not been a fan of most Ashton's that Ive smoked. :2


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

:r Now i know what to hit everyone with... :fu


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

Lots of smokes I probably wouldn't even touch again, but may have to also give up on finding a decent AF.


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

zemekone said:


> :r Now i know what to hit everyone with... :fu


:r The everpresent ulterior motive :r


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

Onyx 

RyJ - NC's


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

zemekone said:


> :r Now i know what to hit everyone with... :fu


_I hate 20-year-old H. Upmann Sir Winstons! _

 (Actually, I might, I've never had one. But I doubt it.)

Really, I haven't ever been a fan of the RPs, and many others, even though I have a box of RP 1990s. Huh, that's weird.


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

Ivory Tower said:


> _I hate 20-year-old H. Upmann Sir Winstons! _
> 
> (Actually, I might, I've never had one. But I doubt it.)
> 
> Really, I haven't ever been a fan of the RPs, and many others, even though I have a box of RP 1990s. Huh, that's weird.


me too! :r


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

I dont like macanudos


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

punch said:


> Non-Cuban Partagas (have not had one I've enjoyed yet).


:tpd: thank you, I can't get the name out of my head.

& NC RyJ


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Diesel Kinevel said:


> I dont like macanudos


That's like saying you don't like smoking non-coloured printer paper.

KASR


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

KASR said:


> Diesel Kinevel said:
> 
> 
> > I dont like macanudos
> ...


No those would be Swisher Sweets


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

Lately ive been noticing much talk about those 5 Vegas... so last time i was at the S.H.I.T herf i asked peter if he had any... Peter gave me one and, and i smoked it today followed by a one with the white band the was gifted to me by WarHorse... no disprspect to all you gorillas who like them, but NOT A FAN...


----------



## atlacatl (Sep 18, 2006)

I never been a fan of the 5 vegas and the Green Iguana, yuk.


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

i know i am gonna be given hell for this... but i have never been a fan of the PARTY SHORT...



(dont bash me, please!)


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

I have never been a fan of Arturo Fuente. Everyone loves them..and granted there are a lot of the higher end AF's I have yet to try (and I will) but over all, I would much rather smoke...anything else.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

I've never been a fan of La Gloria Cubana. I've had burn issues with it, and the taste didn't live up to the hype.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

zemekone said:


> Lately ive been noticing much talk about those 5 Vegas... so last time i was at the S.H.I.T herf i asked peter if he had any... Peter gave me one and, and i smoked it today followed by a one with the white band the was gifted to me by WarHorse... no disprspect to all you gorillas who like them, but NOT A FAN...


WELL!
That's the last time I gift YOU a cigar you ungrateful bastage.


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

pnoon said:


> WELL!
> That's the last time I gift YOU a cigar you ungrateful bastage.


Just like a "son", Peter. Never happy and always ungrateful :r


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

drevim said:


> Just like a "son", Peter. Never happy and always ungrateful :r


:r :r :r


----------



## PUFFNMO (Mar 14, 2006)

Speaking of burning paper -2 yrs ago I misguidedly bought a few Te Amo's. I would rank them a little below Macanudo's. How do they sell those things??? Larry


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2006)

RP Edges have never tripped my taste buds in the least. Maybe they are too young, I do not know. Had half a dozen or so, just keep thinking I must be missing something. Have yet to have one that passed the taste test.


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

justinphilly said:


> i know i am gonna be given hell for this... but i have never been a fan of the PARTY SHORT...
> 
> (dont bash me, please!)


:tpd:

I'm with you on this one, smoked two of them and both had serious burn problems and the flavor profile was not very good.

We are definitely in the minority on these.


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

montecristo#2 said:


> :tpd:
> 
> I'm with you on this one, smoked two of them and both had serious burn problems and the flavor profile was not very good.
> 
> We are definitely in the minority on these.


Me too, that's why I only buy them by the cab.....

There are a few NCs and cubans that never hit me right. RPs stand out on the NC side, and HdMs for the cubans


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Besides all the obvious "bad" cigars out there, the ones I've never been a fan of yet many many people seem to love are the Carlos Torano cigars. They all taste like dirt to me. The Virtuoso is the only one I've even mildly liked. Yet many swear by them.


----------



## mtg972 (Aug 28, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Besides all the obvious "bad" cigars out there, the ones I've never been a fan of yet many many people seem to love are the Carlos Torano cigars. They all taste like dirt to me. The Virtuoso is the only one I've even mildly liked. Yet many swear by them.


I agree. I Just don't see the appeal of Toranos. I also can't stand the regular flor de olivas. Cheap tasting dog rockets.


----------



## mhillsing23 (Apr 18, 2006)

I have never got into NC RyJ. I know they make some decent stuff, but nothing I have tried has ever really made an impression with me.


----------



## JHawk (Nov 2, 2006)

The first Opus I had (#5) was awesome. I have had 3 more (different sizes) since then, and I have not liked any of them. I have had a few Macanudo's and not cared for them either.


----------



## Dgar (Sep 12, 2006)

Never Been a Fan of Puro Indos,
Diamond Crown, although I like the DC Maximus 

The only two cigars I've pitched just coultdnt smoke were a NC Partagas w Rosada wrapper, and an Oynx,,,,, Both were rolled so tight they were unsmokeable. 

Dgar


----------



## xhris (Sep 7, 2006)

Never been a fan of Padrons. Although i've only tried a handful, 2000s and 3000s, i found they all tasted one sided, with a strong metallic aftertaste, which i hate. 

Every RP i've ever smoked, i've loved.


----------



## mhillsing23 (Apr 18, 2006)

That is one thing I love about cigars, to each his own. I have never had a bad Padron, and I have never been impressed by RP stuff.


----------



## Islesfan (Mar 1, 2005)

Opus X, not too bad but way overpriced....the Padron line just doesn't do it for me, although I keep trying.


----------



## JJG (Oct 16, 2006)

mhillsing23 said:


> That is one thing I love about cigars, to each his own. I have never had a bad Padron, and I have never been impressed by RP stuff.


Even though the Padron #000 series is one of my all time favorites, I admit that they are pretty one dimensional and sort of boring. On the plus side, they always taste exactly the same and I've never had burn problems with a single one despite the fact that they look like sh*t.

The only thing I've ever put out right away was a consuegra. I still have a bunch left and I'm hoping that maybe after a year or two they might taste good.

I've never been a fan of the excalibur line but I still want to try the 1066s'
Onyxs never did much for me either. Rp edge tasted fantastic but was too strong and I had to put it out early. also, I tried a Gispert maduro that didn't seem to have any flavor at all.


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

Im not gonna lie......Im not a big fan of the macanudos...


----------



## rick l (Apr 4, 2006)

What a great thread! I thought I was the only one who didn't like Padron #000's, Onyx , Cuesta ray, and A. Fuente. After reading all the great reviews and ad hype I thought I had no taste. Thanks I feel better now, I'm going to smoke a Boli PC now.


----------



## tazziedevil (Sep 8, 2005)

I've never cared for most of the torano line, the fuente line (including the Opus X's).


----------



## dyj48 (May 1, 2006)

Never been a fan of Ashton VSGs...I've tried a number of them in different sizes and still just don't understand the hype...just average at best....


----------



## craigchilds (Jan 20, 2006)

PuffDaddy said:


> I know some would disagree, but for me the Partagas Black was one stick I couldn't finish if I was paid (well, it depends how much  ) I read in a review that it tasted like a burning tire. BINGO!
> There are others but that is numero uno.


Dear God, the Partagas Black may have been the worst cigar I've EVER had. & believe me, I've smoked some dogs. It was worst than the lousiest Thompson Brand or JR Alt there is

(don't flame me on the JR comment: I actually really like some of the JR Alts).

Other sticks I don't care for:

Flor de Oliva
Anything Cohiba
Indian Tabac Limited Reserve
CAO Cameroon
National Brand (made by Comacho)


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

new one on my list... i like my cigars a lil lighter so i decided to like the Don Pepin series JJ: i tried 2 belis, 1 salamone, and 2 sublime this weekend and didnt really like any of the 3 the belis were the best.

but i do like the the Blue...


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Macanudos suck! It is all marketing. I associate Macanudo with Absolute vodka, which tastes like ARSE. :cb


----------



## smokemifyagotem (Mar 12, 2003)

I've never enjoyed anything made by:

*Perdomo* - All taste weird to me.
*RP* - though I have a V92' im sitting on that i hope i like.
*CAO* - Every one Ive ever smoked tastes the same, like charcoal.
*National Brand* - tastes like soap.
*Acid *- One word..Why?
*All AF's* (Except Opus,Anejo & VSG) - The rest all taste like Irish Spring to me.
*Bahia Gold* - used to be AWSOME, now taste like CR*P!
*Most Camachos* - Roll up some dried leaves from your backyard and add some dirt. Same thing.
*Diablo *- Very "Piney". Like smoking your Christmas tree.
*Don Lino Africa* - Had a tough time distinguishing the flavors of this one. Elephant or giraffe turd, I'm still debating.
*Fighting Cock* - Love the name, hate the cigar.
*Any Graycliff* - Im not a big fan of shelling out large amounts of $$ for mediocre sticks.
*JDN Antanos* - Just kidding. I FRIGGIN LOVE these!
*La Aroma de Cuba *- I don't speak spanish, but Im assuming this brand translates to "The smell of Cuba"? Who wouldn't want thier cigar to smell like a 3rd world country?
*La Finca* = La Cr*p.
*Lone Wolf* - Way to mild. Don't tell Chuck Norris I said so though. I value my life...
*Onyx reserve* - Remember when the mini beli scored a 94 in CA? I went out an bough one the same day and once again CA was wrong. 84 Tops.
*All Pinars *- These are not cuban people. Trust me I know. I also know they s*ck!


----------



## riverdawg (Dec 4, 2006)

Low end Natural wrapper Fuentes


----------



## Bleedingshrimp (Dec 6, 2006)

Never enjoyed....

Bucanero Z (suggestion from my B&M....he can keep them.)

RyJ


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

PUFFNMO said:


> I didn't like the Opus X I smoked a few weeks ago. Made me feel sick actually. Got a few in the humi, maybe try another in a year or two... Larry.


Thank God I am not the only one...in fact, I am not a huge fan of most things Fuente does...or Patel...or Te Amo...wow I really DO NOT like Macanudo...


----------



## MrGudgeon (Jan 28, 2007)

Someone posted earlier that they think camachos taste like dirt, and I'd have to agree.


----------



## Goose (Mar 6, 2007)

Rocky Patel Sun Grown. I had already smoked a RP 90 which i liked a lot so I was disappointed by the SG. I need to give a RP Edge another chance.

La Gloria Cubana. Tried the normal and then the R series. Construction was great and they both smoked well and had a consistent body, didn't taste horrible but not good either, just on the line of blandness to me. Payed too much and won't buy again.

CAO Italia. Did not live up to the ratings. Sure, it had a unique taste but it left room for a lot more. Did taste just like it smelled though.

I did like the Padron 1964 Anniversary, even if it did make me pass out.


----------



## borndead1 (Oct 21, 2006)

Most Green label Fuentes
Torano 1959 Maduro, 2 bad ones in a row, there will not be a third.
Oliva "O" the one with the red and gold band YUCK!
Anything Thompson
Anything Reyes, Reserva Maxima Maduros are ok.
Cusano 97, again 2 bad ones in a row.
Gispert Maduro, 90 rating? Come on.
Perdomos are hit or miss in my opinion, when they're good, they're good.
Any overhyped cigar


----------



## Even Steven (Dec 15, 2006)

La Floridita (sp)
Graycliff < way too expensive, nice band though heh.
Camacho Select


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

I've never enjoyed anything that starts with a G...




























and ends with urkha!


----------



## OB1 Stogie (Sep 29, 2006)

montecristo#2 said:


> NC Montecristo's and Cohiba's
> 
> Almost any fuente, especially the Don carlos and the Hemingways.
> 
> Padilla Miami 8/11 - way too strong for me.


:tpd:

I know it's a sin on this board but I'm with you on the Fuente's...waaay over hyped for just an average smoke. Also, not a big fan of the Torano line...haven't found one that I really liked.


----------



## Stonato~ (Dec 22, 2006)

Cuesta Rey. would rather suck air.
Now you all realize that this thread renders the entire 'Reviews' forum useless.


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

A couple sticks I have tried lately absolutey refused to be enjoyable: a Padilla EL 2006, and an AVO 80th Torp. I am off these brands for the foreseeable future.u


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

Any cigar marketed as "Fuerte", "Extra Fuerte", "Extreme" or anything implying an added nicotine strength that usually makes the cigar taste very bitter.

Any Camacho (Ive had bad luck with those, all strength with average taste)

Any cigar marketed as "XL For Men"

Any cigar with an egregiously large ring guage


----------



## tnip23 (Oct 31, 2006)

gurkhas and RP vintages. people love'm but to me they are way overrated.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

JPH said:


> I can't believe everyone is hating on Perdomo!....my addy is......
> 
> I have never been a fan of CAO Criollo....Had 2 ....didn't like ..(From Thompson days though)


right with ya, no criollo for me. My local BnM has them for 8$++... to much, and the fact that the one i did get online just left this dry taste... very harsh... BAh-


----------



## fuegomedic (Apr 19, 2006)

LeafHog said:


> La Aroma de Cuba (they gotta be kidding)


:tpd:


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

A few more come to mind:

Flor del Todo (turdos) - worst cigars i've ever smoked in my life.
Ghurka - Don't like their cigars or the asshat who owns em  
Connecticut Yankee - YUCK!
Dominican Fonsecas - they suck and Manolo is a dick.
Any of the JR branded junk - they suck and Lew is a dick.
DE Naturals - like a mix of cigars and sweet and low.
Quorom - almost as bad as the Flor del Turdos. Almost.
PSD4's - if they made next years cut list I wouldn't shed a tear. Yuck!

There's more, gotta jog my memory some lol.

EDIT - Tabacos De Cordilla - never actually smoked any of their cigars but their marketing bs infuriates me!


----------



## schnell987 (Feb 13, 2007)

carbonbased_al said:


> Anything NC that bears a cuban name


:tpd:

& Flavored cigars


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Torano 59's gold or silver, 1916 cammies, VSG Enchantments, Fighting Crotch, Opus X, Mag 46, most Gurkha's. I know theres more but not jumping into the brain housing group at this time.


----------



## tazziedevil (Sep 8, 2005)

Never been a fan of Torano(basically any make of Torano), Opus X, quorum, or Fuentes.


----------



## Even Steven (Dec 15, 2006)

I've never had anything good to say about Macanoodles.


----------



## SingleMaltScott (Jan 13, 2007)

Romeo and Juliet (NC) anything
Montecristo (NC) anything 
Macanudo
Graycliff
Davidoff
Regular Ashtons (loved the aged maduro)
AVO anything (like smoking air)
anything from Drew Estate
anything from Felipe Gregorio

that's enough for one morning


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

Gave it another try, but finally concluded I don't like CAO and never will buy another


----------



## hurricane6 (Jan 16, 2007)

Perdomo- i've had about 4 different ones of the "high" end and did not care for them, but on the other hand i really love the Perdomo Fresco and it's only $2 or less a stick. go figure!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

JPH said:


> Marlboro


:r :tpd: :gn :hn :tg


----------



## Mr. Montecristo (Feb 4, 2007)

Never been a fan of Thompson's own brand of cigars (I joined Thompson's mail-order cigar club when I first started smoking stogies). They are bland and the taste is like kaka.


----------



## Big D (Mar 10, 2006)

Fuente Sungrown(don't member which one, black band around cedar at the foot)

Fuente Anejo(had two of them, tasted like cardboard, and no, I don't eat cardboard)

Cuestna Rey sungrown YUCK!!

CI Legends White Label

CAO Brazillia

5 Vegas Gold


----------



## derekmckee (Jan 26, 2007)

CAO Mx2


----------



## cricky101 (Jan 22, 2007)

Anything by CAO. (haven't tried the vision, so I guess maybe that one is OK? Maybe? I'll never know, though.)


----------



## Greenwit (Sep 15, 2005)

Padrons, though I haven't tried their premium sticks.

Fuentes....used to like 'em but not anymore. I think their quality ain't what it used to be. Like Padrons haven't had the very expensive ones.

JR house brands.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Greenwit said:


> *JR house brands. *


Second that.


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

CAO Visionu


----------



## LORD PUFFER (Dec 27, 2006)

Any Cuban label gone Dominican, except Davidoff and LGC.


----------



## Cigar Lover 101 (Mar 6, 2007)

Not really a cigar more a cigarillo but:

Hamlet Miniatures

Tastes like horse crap! The taste will not go away for hours!!! Smoked these with four others and we all threw them in the trash after two puffs! Avoid at all costs!!!!!

Fonseca KDT - BORING!


----------



## Ozone89 (Dec 29, 2006)

Isn't is weird how we all have different tastes? 

Yesterday, I was at a local B&M enjoying a cigar, and this arrogant "explecitive" says loudly.." Yea my son in law sent me the worst box of cigars I ever had" another guys says "what did he get you?" This guy says..."La Gloria Cubana Maduro #4's"(1 of my favs) and he went on a 5 minute tyraid about them. How about..have a little respect for others sitting around you? He got ripped a little bit by the owner and a few others sitting with him. Me and my girlfriend, can't stand this guy, cause we think he's a pervert. We sit and watch him "undress" the owners 20 yr old daughter with his eyes everytime she works. Now that I totally went off the subject at hand.

Anyways, I'm not a fan of anything with a natural wrapper. I just can't get into those type of cigars.


----------



## RedCaddy (Mar 21, 2006)

I can't stand:

Any Tompson Branded Cigars
Any JR House Sticks
Any RyJ (NC) sticks
Any Macanudo

A couple cigars such as Opus X are a bit too powerful for me. It's overwhelming and I just can't get into it...

It's interesting to see what people dislike since many of you dislike some of my favorites (Padron Anni's, 3000's and CAO Golds).

I forgot a brand I absolutely can't stand; Te-Amou!


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

Zinos
Toranos (like the Virtuoso)
CAO Criollo
RyJ NCs
Partagas NCs (like the blacks when the mood strikes)
Red Dot Cohibas
Bucanero Salsa
CAO Italia
Onyx
Victor Sinclair (occassionally good, always inconsistent)
Pirate's Gold
Flavored cigars (not NEVER but not anymore!)

Interesting thread, love some that some hate, hate some that some love. Helluva thread, like a bunch of sweeping anti reviews all in one spot. People love to complain 

I'll have to revisit this thread in a year and see what's changed for me


----------



## sepia5 (Feb 14, 2006)

The two that really come to mind for me are: (1) anything Bolivar (non-Cubano), and (2) anything straight Indian Tabac (I don't include the RP lines here).


----------



## casadooley (Jul 11, 2006)

Darb85 said:


> Not a huge fan of Padrons honestly. The ones ive had have just been too one sided for me


:tpd:


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

partagas black.


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

I haven't found an Oliva product other than MB I & III and the old cloth banded that I like. A couple of others:

Any Cohiba (NC)
Toranos
Nic 3000
Padron 26's ( just not for me)
Most Gurkha


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Ozone89 said:


> Isn't is weird how we all have different tastes?
> 
> Yesterday, I was at a local B&M enjoying a cigar, and this arrogant "explecitive" says loudly.." Yea my son in law sent me the worst box of cigars I ever had" another guys says "what did he get you?" This guy says..."La Gloria Cubana Maduro #4's"(1 of my favs) and he went on a 5 minute tyraid about them. How about..have a little respect for others sitting around you? He got ripped a little bit by the owner and a few others sitting with him. Me and my girlfriend, can't stand this guy, cause we think he's a pervert. We sit and watch him "undress" the owners 20 yr old daughter with his eyes everytime she works. Now that I totally went off the subject at hand.
> 
> Anyways, I'm not a fan of anything with a natural wrapper. I just can't get into those type of cigars.


I'd have begged him to let me take that nasty, god awful box of LGC's off his hands. I think I could have helped him understand that I was doing it for the environment---because we sure would hate for Al Gore to catch wind that these things are polluting the air! I have just the place for where I would properly dispose of them!! :ss


----------



## sacmore21 (Dec 8, 2007)

I came across this thread when I was trying to find out information about the deal on CI about the Puros Indios Reserva Maxima. Apparently, a lot of people don't like Puros Indios. But, it seemed like such a great thread, I figured I would resurrect it with my own :2

Macanudo- there just isn't any real, discernable flavor
Don Ellias- Worst cigar I've ever had, bar none. I have never, ever, not finished a cigar, except for this one.
Helix- again, where's the flavor?

I am surprised at all of those who don't like Fuente's and Padrons though. That just seems unfathomable


----------



## houdini (Feb 6, 2008)

:gngurkha


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

RP Fusion
CAO MX2
Stradivarius


----------



## gehrig97 (Aug 19, 2007)

good topic...

Ghurka, for sure.
RP
Aroma de Cuba
Opus X (there! I said it! ) Yes, quality sticks, but on a cost-basis? I can get two VSGs for the price of one X, and since I like the VSGs twice as much, I get 4x the pleasure.
Most CAOs
Most LFDs


----------



## butterbeezy (Sep 12, 2007)

sacmore21 said:


> I came across this thread when I was trying to find out information about the deal on CI about the Puros Indios Reserva Maxima. Apparently, a lot of people don't like Puros Indios. But, it seemed like such a great thread, I figured I would resurrect it with my own :2


Anything Rolando Reyes makes is u

Opus X & Monte 4's don't do it for me either. :2


----------



## Pat1075 (Mar 9, 2008)

I'll echo most CAO (though the America and Italia restored some faith)
Graycliff
Puros Indios


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

gurkha, RP Vintage, Don Lino Africa, Indian Tabac (except SF), and fruit in jello.

scottie


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

Cheap Beer

Also so far can't say I have had much success with Maduro's

LFD
Ghurka
Padron
Rocky Patel

Come to think of it I haven't had much success with NC's in general.........I keep on trying though


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

cricky101 said:


> Anything by CAO.


:tpd: That's mine.


----------



## scoot (May 26, 2007)

Cusano
JDN


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

volfan said:


> gurkha


:r Were you there when that came up at the herf last night?

Can't dig 'em, either...


----------



## heatmiser (Nov 28, 2007)

Carlos Torano, Gran Habano & Excalibur


----------



## 44MAG (Mar 9, 2008)

cohiba red dotu


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

sacmore21 said:


> I came across this thread when I was trying to find out information about the deal on CI about the Puros Indios Reserva Maxima. Apparently, a lot of people don't like Puros Indios. But, it seemed like such a great thread, I figured I would resurrect it with my own :2
> 
> Macanudo- there just isn't any real, discernable flavor
> Don Ellias- Worst cigar I've ever had, bar none. I have never, ever, not finished a cigar, except for this one.
> ...


Nice thread to bump..

Though many people hate Puros Indios, I sometimes crave them in the summer when paired with a Hefeweizen beer. To me PIs are like White Castle belly bombs; I am not going to argue that they are good, but at the same time I do enjoy them every now and then. The comically huge aged torps that CI sells in mazos have been the ones I have gone to in recent years.

I don't like most Perdomo - as others the Lot 23 is an exception, and also the Lusitania label they make for Mike's cigars.

I don't like any form of flavored cigars.


----------



## Razorhog (Jun 1, 2007)

I've only had two Fuente cigars, but I didn't think either one of them was very good.


----------



## malinois1 (Feb 17, 2008)

The only cigar I disliked enough to never finish was a Drew Estates Acid Kuba Kuba.


----------



## butterbeezy (Sep 12, 2007)

3 Siglos is another one. i just wasn't pleased with them.


----------



## DoctaJ (Aug 10, 2007)

Romeo y Julieta Vintage series. Had the #4 and wasn't very impressed. Same goes for Carlos Torano Signature Robusto.


----------



## Spect (Sep 19, 2007)

3 Siglos
CAO (- Criollos)
Gurkha (-black puros)
Padron
Oliva
RP / Indian Tobac
Hoyo


----------



## Todd W (Jan 9, 2008)

Opus X (over-rated)


----------



## Boobar (Mar 26, 2007)

DoctaJ said:


> Same goes for Carlos Torano Signature Robusto.


That's good to hear, all the more for me, I love them. :ss


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

Just about anything CAO makes.

MCS


----------



## Mullet (Oct 22, 2007)

i'll jump on the CAO hate. They're just way too average. I had a CAO Anniversary Maduro (red band) perfecto and the draw was so loose that it seemed like there wasn't any tobacco in it. It was terrible, I threw it out after 10 minutes. 

I've made myself try almost all that CAO has to offer, and the Brazilia is "okay", the rest are just too basic.


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Anything Puros Indios
Gurkha
Cohiba NC
RyJ NC
H Upmann NC

Scott


----------



## hoosier (Jul 3, 2006)

Any Cuesta Rey. Tried several of them and they always tasted terrible.


----------



## RUJohnny99 (Jan 20, 2008)

Te Amo. Every single one tasted like dirt to me. Not metaphorically, but the taste you get when you're playing football in the mud and someone shoves your face in the ground.

I've heard Te Amo was the number one brand of handmade cigars in America in the 1970s. No wonder Swishers & White Owls are so popular. If that was the only handmade I could find, it would scare me away from handmades forever.


----------



## SR Mike (Feb 4, 2008)

There are exceptions but in general, I don't care for: 

Arturo Fuente
CAO
Gran Habano
Don Pepin
SLR - NC
Helix
All the cheap brands by Hendrik Kelner


----------



## Shabalula (Feb 24, 2007)

Looks like I'm in a itty bitty teeny tiny minority here...but I'm not a fan of Tatuaje. Had a Coroju 2006 and another I can't remember what it was (had a red label i think); both had burn issues and I just wasn't impressed with them. They weren't horrible, just not noteworthy to me.


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Man.. thats too bad. I LOVE everything Tatuaje!
Different strokes for different folks 
Scott


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

Rocky Patels
Da Klugs
Ghurka
Punch


----------



## Shabalula (Feb 24, 2007)

Poriggity said:


> Man.. thats too bad. I LOVE everything Tatuaje!
> Different strokes for different folks
> Scott


Exactly. I love RP Vintages and Padron 3000s, but they have been mentioned several times in this thread. More for me :ss


----------



## RUJohnny99 (Jan 20, 2008)

This sounds like a good theme for a boxpass: "Premium Cigars I Don't Like"


----------



## Shabalula (Feb 24, 2007)

RUJohnny99 said:


> This sounds like a good theme for a boxpass: "Premium Cigars I Don't Like"


:r yes it does


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

Bubba -NJ said:


> Any RP EDGE . I won't buy anything called a Don whatever with the exception of a Fuente . Never been a fan of anything Drew Estate - the Acid line just makes me stay well clear of them . I've never been a fan of whatever one of my co-workers smokes , smells like he's smoking a bar of soap . I tried to give him an LGC Serie R #6 natural once , he said " Oh no , your not getting me hooked on that good stuff " . :hn Also I've never liked anything from Torano .


Another exception is now anything from Don Pepin Garcia along with the Don Carlos from Fuente . I've tried to like Padrons but I just don't , tried a couple in the thousand series , nothing , the Anniversary line , nothing . I'll never touch another Thompson house brand either .


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

Not a big fan of CAO (with the exception of the Brazilia). Don't like any brand of Thompson's (except the Socorro which I don't believe they make anymore).u


----------



## OB1 Stogie (Sep 29, 2006)

While not necessarily bad smokes, IMO, two of the most over-rated smokes:

Davidoff (ANY) and Opus X


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

:tpd: on the Davidoff's, and I am also not a fan of Perdoma's smokes.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

malinois1 said:


> The only cigar I disliked enough to never finish was a Drew Estates Acid Kuba Kuba.


I'll second that...three puffs and I was done.


----------



## Pat1075 (Mar 9, 2008)

CI legends


----------



## Scud (Sep 9, 2007)

Avalon Juke is awful


----------



## Tyrel (Oct 29, 2007)

CAO Brazilia!!!! and anything CAO:BS really. Don't like Punch:BS, most RP's:BS( The Edge - Sumatra:tu is a great smoke though), NC Cohiba's:BS, and anything Drew Estate:BS:BS.


Ty


----------

